# The Witcher-Serie: Netflix-Serie wird auch Badewannenszene enthalten



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Netflix-Serie wird auch Badewannenszene enthalten*

						In der angekündigten Netflix-Serie The Witcher wird es auch eine Szene in einer Badewanne geben. Dabei wird die Szene mit Badewanne bereits in dieser Staffel zu sehen sein, wie die Showrunnerin Lauren Schmidt Hissrich verriet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Netflix-Serie wird auch Badewannenszene enthalten*


----------



## JTRch (22. Juli 2019)

Wäre es von HBO produziert, wäre es ein Softporno wo man in jeder zweite Szene in einem Puff sich durch die Reihen vögelt geworden


----------



## d3rd3vil (22. Juli 2019)

Badewanne ist immer gut


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juli 2019)

Es gab mehrere Szenen in einer Badewanne  Eigentlich wollte ich mich auch nun darüber lustig machen, dass mein Fernseher gar keine nVidia GPU hat, und nVidis Hairworks nicht unterstützt. Aber das kann ich mir nun sparen. 

Informiert mich, wenn die Szene mit Yennefer und ihrem "speziellen Einhorn" kommt.


----------



## Vrtra81 (22. Juli 2019)

JTRch schrieb:


> Wäre es von HBO produziert, wäre es ein Softporno wo man in jeder zweite Szene in einem Puff sich durch die Reihen vögelt geworden



Ja, das ist schon echt nervig viel geworden und teils völlig unnötig.
Ich wäre ja eher so dafür, wenn es von der ganze Sache her passt, mal "richtige Aktion" in Serien/Filmen zu bringen.
Bei The Witcher könnte das durchaus mal mit reinpassen.
Nur gibt es wohl keine fähigen Schauspieler die sowas machen würden und das kann ich sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## Primer (22. Juli 2019)

Hauptsache es wird bei den Dreharbeiten keine Badewannen verletzt! Und wehe es ist eine auf Kunststoffwanne, das ist nämlich Umweltschädlich!


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juli 2019)

Die Ente muss mit.


----------



## SosoDeSamurai (22. Juli 2019)

Man munkelt ja auch, dass es eine Szene geben wird, wo geritten wird! Wenn wir viel Glück haben wird sogar gegessen!!


----------



## Bevier (23. Juli 2019)

Interessanter als die Badewanne finde ich ehrlich gesagt die Sache mit "eine Frage des Preises". Ist für das Verständnis der gesamten Geschichte um Ciri unendlich wichtig, warum muss das also extra erwähnt werden?

Da hätte mir die "erste" Kurzgeschichte "der Hexer" (Wiedzmin) als Zusatz besser gefallen, immerhin lernt Geralt hier Folltest kennen und rettet seine Tochter Adda (wie im großartigen Introvideo von Witcher 1)...


----------



## Tranceport (23. Juli 2019)

Ohje, bitte nicht "nah am Buch". Hat die mal jemand gelesen?


----------



## Cartesius (23. Juli 2019)

Tranceport schrieb:


> Ohje, bitte nicht "nah am Buch". Hat die mal jemand gelesen?



Wieso nicht? Sind die Bücher denn (deiner Meinung nach) so schlecht oder etwa zu unbekannt um eine gute Vorlage darstellen zu können?
Soll sich die Serie etwa nahe an den Spielen orientieren? 

Ich finde die Entscheidung grundsätzlich gut, sich an den Büchern zu orientieren.


----------



## empy (24. Juli 2019)

SosoDeSamurai schrieb:


> Man munkelt ja auch, dass es eine Szene geben wird, wo geritten wird! Wenn wir viel Glück haben wird sogar gegessen!!



Gibt es auch eine mit Schwertern? Gibt es da schon einen Leak zu?


----------

